# Paint Swirls!



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

Right! after all the advise ive had its come down to the paint... the previous owner was clearly a lazy *FUK* and used the nice polish people to wash the car... left with paint swirls and its just not acceptable... id tackle it my self but ive never machine polished in my life, so could do with either a nice polish to help mask them and if anyone has ever used a professional detailing service in the south Yorkshire area / ( S80 ) would be appreciated. 
I do own

Poor boys, black hole
chemical guys scratch and swirl remover
auto glym resin polish

now again maybe my technique is shite. I don't know what applicators do you use?


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Man I'd help you out but down in Essex. Pretty much all the products you've listed are filler heavy, meaning the defects will come back if your not very careful, and will need multiple coats of sealant/wax to lock the filler glaze and polish in. Otherwise it'll wash out.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

If you were looking for someone to do it for you, THE best detailer I know in the north is Paul at Deluxe Detailing in Durham - top bloke and mad-keen snowboarder too! (I know him through boarding)
http://www.deluxedetailing.co.uk/Deluxe ... /Home.html

Once done he'd probably tell you what to use and show you the best way to maintain you car if you asked him nicely


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

I know someone local just feel like its a load of money, how ever I keep thinking I want it right! I want the TT to look nice  damn rock and a hard place. 
I do wax the car ontop of the glazes. ill upload some pix you can advise better then


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

Russell @ Reflectology in Sheffield


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/ is the place to be. Just be prepared for time and cash!!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

For an idea of what to do you could look at the videos on Junkman2000's channel on YouTube.

Probably the first one everyone should look at is how to was a car using the 2 bucket method (ignore the leaf blower!), and then watch the ones on machine polishing, etc...

Here's the first: 



Be prepared to be watching a while - he can waffle on, but as a general guide its ok (and obviously we have things like Hozelock connectors, etc, so use whatever you've got or any extras you can afford to buy (Gritguards, etc))


----------



## pcrepairmandan (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks guys, ive got a snow foam gun but need some snow foam... what one do I buy? 
also purchased the grit guard buckets :roll:

the other thing is I was thinking of getting the dodo juice DA 6 machine polisher.. using it to apply my wax etc could even buy a wing from a scrappers practice on polishing


----------



## dg_1983 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm of the opinion that with some patience and a litttle learning you can acheive decent results polishing yourself.

Yes, purchasing a decent machine can be costly, but it can be used many times on different cars.

Years ago I bought a Porter Cable machine matched with some light cut polish. Will struggle to do damage, and if you tackle a panel at a time you can get some decent results.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you're going to buy a polisher I'd highly recommend a DA over a rote ray, lot less chance of causing any damage. I recently had my first attempt at machine polishing with a DA using Poorboys SSR 3.0, with a bit of time and patience I was more than happy with the results. I'd say all but the few really bad swirls are now gone


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

pcrepairmandan said:


> thanks guys, ive got a snow foam gun but need some snow foam... what one do I buy?


You can use any car soap as foam.

You mix should be diffrent in july and january. I have winter mix, and summer mix. All mixed up from different car soaps.

Meguires soaps are good, I like chemical guys the best.


----------



## TT-CHOHAN (Oct 19, 2013)

Did the other half's today (this is Paul), perhaps I should sign up.. As the cars we own are both ours to use... Used all meguirs products, rinse, wash with their car soap, rinse, clay bar, ultimate compound for tar which wouldn't shift, bird dropping acid, rinse, dry, polish, wax, looks awesome now... 4hrs spent to get it looking like it does.. But I do spend a lot of time detailing all the cars.. All by hand, I like using the DA, but it does tend to throw splatter everywhere, makes for a very messy driveway..

Pics will be uploaded at some stage.. Just off out with the dog for a Sunday stroll..


----------

